# Working number for the LCRA Matagorda Bay RV Park?



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

The numbers listed on their website are not working numbers, and the reservations people do not have other numbers.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Call the main number for parks in Austin.

â€‹
Main switchboard:
512â€“473â€“3200 or 
800â€“776â€“5272


----------

